# My FSH has doubled in 3 months...



## sw311 (Nov 21, 2011)

I've just had all my bloods done again before starting my first ivf cycle and my fsh has shot up from 11 to 22 in 3 months! I did fall pregnant and miscarry in that time too so I wonder if that can mess up results. 
Does anyone else have expereince of this or advice for me. I already do acupuncture, no caffeine, no alcohol, loads of pre pregnancy supps, royal jelly/pollen/propolis, yoga/pilates, not sure what else to do...devastated.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.      I don't have direct experience of high FSH but I know that wheatgrass is supposed to help bring it down, as well as acupuncture.  I am sure that someone with more knowledge will be along soon to give you more advice.  I wouldn't be surprised if the miscarriage has put your hormones all over the place. However, the fact that you did get a natural BFP must be a good sign for IVF.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Ellie


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have another 2 tests over next 2 months to confirm.    Some clinics will still take you.

when my fsh was 14.68 I made 5 eggs and we got pregnant with twins, we lost one at 18 weeks but it is still possible.


----------

